# Need to run a Java 1.3 application



## Kalero (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi,

I need to run an application that requires Java JRE 1.3 version, in FreeBSD. As far as I know, the proprietary version of Java is unavailable for FreeBSD, so we need to have the OpenJDK, but I can't find the OpenJDK 1.3 version. Any idea of what could I do? Many thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 30, 2015)

It's been removed a long time ago because it's End-of-Life. Besides that, there has never been an OpenJDK 1.3, OpenJDK started with version 1.6.


----------



## Kalero (Dec 30, 2015)

Mmm.. then, I'm going to test if it runs with OpenJDK 1.6. Thanks.


----------

